# Tea pickers. Sri Lanka



## thedingo0099 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 20, 2019)

Good processing on this. It looks like it could be turn of 20th century.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Jul 20, 2019)

Naw,, it's the beautiful vision. This is classic image that defies time. I'm so proud of you for giving us this photograph.
Joe


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks Joe.
The day was perfect. Chilled, foggy, a hint of rain.
I took many photos throughout the morning.
The end product was in my head before I had uploaded to my computer.
I knew what it should look like.


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 20, 2019)

A slightly different approach taken on the same day in the same valley.
If you look closely you can see the tea pickers high in the hill on the left hand side.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jul 20, 2019)

Both nice images.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Jul 20, 2019)

I agree with Fred. Your second shot is also strong. What catches my eye are those wispy tree's on the left hill side. You're lucky to catch the light rain cloud. The more we shoot the luckier we get.

As a photographer, you've got the real stuff. So few have it.

Joe


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 20, 2019)

joecrumley2 said:


> I agree with Fred. Your second shot is also strong. What catches my eye are those wispy tree's on the left hillside. You're lucky to catch the light rain cloud. The more we shoot the luckier we get.
> 
> As a photographer, you've got the real stuff. So few have it.
> 
> Joe



I'm not a big believer in any of the so-called fateful occurrences in life, Joe.
Luck, good fortune, hoping, wishing, praying and all that stuff takes away from the effort I put into my photography.
Sure, I've taken a bucketful of pictures in my time. Some good, many not so good. 
The thing I am assured of is that luck has bugger all to do with it.

In addition, whether another person likes an image often depends on the person and not my effort.
Do I care? 
A bit.
It's always a good feeling to have pleased someone else. That will depend on who that person is, of course.
It might be that the person has no knowledge base to work from or is just comparing mine to theirs.
I don't learn much from the liking of others. 
My wife often says: "That won't hang on anyone's wall!"


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jul 21, 2019)

thedingo0099 said:


> I'm not a big believer in any of the so-called fateful occurrences in life, Joe.
> Luck, good fortune, hoping, wishing, praying and all that stuff takes away from the effort I put into my photography.
> Sure, I've taken a bucketful of pictures in my time. Some good, many not so good.
> The thing I am assured of is that luck has bugger all to do with it.



Each to their own!  

Luck is a very important element in my photography: 20% preparation, planning and praying and the rest is coincidence. 

Some days I get the full 80% dosage of lucky chance and take some keepers, and at other times things happen at the critical moments, which means the 00 comes up and I walk away broke. Still, there's always another day and a chance to spin the wheel again...


----------



## joecrumley2 (Jul 21, 2019)

Naw, I too am not all that sure about fate. I am confident that some people are fortunate, from birth, to hear the music while others are tone-def. So it is with vision.
Wish I hadn't posted my complements.
Joe


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 21, 2019)

I think these are all quite excellent.
You might consider editing out the fragments of the picker behind the tree on the left to remove the distracting people pieces.


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 22, 2019)

The_Traveler said:


> I think these are all quite excellent.
> You might consider editing out the fragments of the picker behind the tree on the left to remove the distracting people pieces.
> 
> View attachment 176892


You did well to find that.
I had considered removing it.
I left it for many reasons.

It’s a ‘Where’s Wally’ surprise.
It would be contrary to my purpose.
It would be impolite.
It wouldn’t make any difference to your liking it.
It wouldn’t make any difference to me if you didn’t like it.

Cheers


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 22, 2019)

joecrumley2 said:


> Naw, I too am not all that sure about fate. I am confident that some people are fortunate, from birth, to hear the music while others are tone-def. So it is with vision.
> Wish I hadn't posted my complements.
> Joe


Some might want that to be true, Joe.
Unfortunately it’s not.
Tone deafness isn’t a thing.
We can all differentiate between tones otherwise we wouldn’t understand the aural world around us.
We might miss out on range a bit and pitch in our own voice but that’s not the same.
The rest is learned. Not everyone has the patience to learn.
Same with photography.
Seeing comes naturally. If it doesn’t there’s some issue with the eyes or optic path. That’s called vision impairment.
The rest of us see much the same.
Taking a  picture is learned.
Taking a ‘good’ picture is subjective, like singing well or playing a musical instrument well.

This approach, I find, gives hope to those who have not quite reached their goal.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 22, 2019)

thedingo0099 said:


> In addition, whether another person likes an image often depends on the person and not my effort.
> Do I care? A bit.
> It's always a good feeling to have pleased someone else. That will depend on who that person is, of course. It might be that the person has no knowledge base to work from or is just comparing mine to theirs.





thedingo0099 said:


> I left it for many reasons.
> It wouldn’t make any difference to me if you didn’t like it.



Since these two quotes, taken together, seem to indicate that you don't care about my comments so 
 I will save you from having to read them.


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 22, 2019)

The_Traveler said:


> thedingo0099 said:
> 
> 
> > In addition, whether another person likes an image often depends on the person and not my effort.
> ...



Gosh, Traveler. I didn’t mean to hurt your feelings, although you’re quite within your rights to have them hurt.
How much caring is expected?
Should I acknowledge your comments? That I did.
Should I act on them? That’s surely up to me.
Should I agree with you? No.
Should I respect your opinion? I don’t know you that well.

I know there’s an inclination for people to stick their bib in. Can’t stop that.
I just think it’s reasonable to expect a courteous and honest reply.

I always type with courtesy in mind.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 22, 2019)

thedingo0099 said:


> I always type with courtesy in mind.


I don’t think that’s a very accurate statement. You may think you are, but that’s not how you’re coming across. Your responses feel more arrogant than courteous.


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 22, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> thedingo0099 said:
> 
> 
> > I always type with courtesy in mind.
> ...



From my end, I’m feeling just fine. Happy as. Friendly, pleasant, courteous.
It must be your feelings you can feel.
Not much I can do about that.
This is the way I write.


----------

